# Don't know if you would call this a craft, but it's fun



## Godiva (May 9, 2012)

And tasty!

Margarita Cupcakes - these are made with tequila and lime





Easter Cupcakes - peeps - robin eggs - roasted coconut with green food coloring


----------



## Hazel (May 9, 2012)

Thanks for sharing. The Easter cupcakes are darling! The tequila and lime look great but I'm wondering how they taste.


----------



## Godiva (May 9, 2012)

Hazel said:
			
		

> Thanks for sharing. The Easter cupcakes are darling! The tequila and lime look great but I'm wondering how they taste.



Made them for Cinco de Mayo.  Everyone said they tasted like margaritas and loved them.  I did watch the amount of sugar I put in the frosting - didn't want it to be too sweet. 

I got the recipe from Brown Eyed Baker's site.  Search margarita cupcakes and her recipe will pop up.   You can also make them w/o the tequila.  They got good reviews on her site, too.


----------



## Hazel (May 9, 2012)

Thanks for letting me know. I don't have any tequila but it might be fun to try them anyway.


----------



## IrishLass (May 9, 2012)

Oh no! Don't get me started!    Your cupcakes look so lovely and yummy! I've only recently discovered the fun of making unique cupcake recipes. So far I have had fun making (and eating) chocolate chili cupcakes and vanilla chai cupcakes. I'll have to look up that site! Thanks for sharing!

IrishLass


----------



## Godiva (May 9, 2012)

IrishLass said:
			
		

> Oh no! Don't get me started!    Your cupcakes look so lovely and yummy! I've only recently discovered the fun of making unique cupcake recipes. So far I have had fun making (and eating) chocolate chili cupcakes and vanilla chai cupcakes. I'll have to look up that site! Thanks for sharing!
> 
> IrishLass



Those sound yummy, too!  Vanilla Chai especially sounds intrigging.


----------

